
Researchers say there are serious security problems in Samsung’s SmartThings - bontoJR
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/2/11540246/samsung-smart-things-security-study-critical-flaw-apps
======
brudgers
Link to paper: [https://cdn2.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/6410049/P...](https://cdn2.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/6410049/Paper27_SP16_CameraReady_SmartThings_Revised_1_.0.pdf)

